# ARE JEEP WRANGLER 4 doors ACCEPTED IN NJ?!



## EchoesOfLife (May 5, 2015)

Hi 

I emailed the help team and they told me yes they were and when I checked the list they were currently being accepted. Now I go back after a few days and its listed as not accepted =(

I planned on financing a Jeep Wrangler 4 door and wanted to pay for it by doing uber rides in the evening but now im nervous I'll be making a financial mistake if its not an accepted vehicle. DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE A WRANGLER??? in New jersey?

HELP


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I haven't seen one wrangler as an Uber in North Jersey. Wranglers are nice but have slightly uncomfortable back seats and tight ride. Check out the Grand Cherokee Altitude. .. I'm sure that will be accepted and I think it's around the same price.


----------

